

Syncing Text Notes - plive
http://thehacklist.blogspot.com/2010/04/syncing-text-notes.html

======
kadavy
Pretty cool!

* A URL that you can take notes on through your iPhone

* You can e-mail that URL to yourself, and edit that same list.

This is great because, as the author says, there aren't any easy ways to sync
notes between your mobile device and computer.

I'm personally unlikely to use it because I just barf stuff into the notes app
on the iPhone, but I think this will be of use to many people.

